# سؤال للمسيح المتواجدين



## علي المسلم (26 يوليو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم يا اخواني المسلمين
و السلام على زملائي المسيحين

سؤالي هو / هل قال يسوع في الأنجيل  انا الله , انني الله فاعبدوني , انا الله اعبدونني
اذا ذكر هل ممكن نص من الأنجيل اذا لم يذكر في الأنجيل فما الذي يجعلكم تعتقدون انه 
هو آله و ليس بشر و من اين الأعتقاد في نص من آيات الأنجيل ((( أعني ما هي الآيات التي في بيانها تعتقدون ان يسوع آله و ليس بشر يدعو لعبادة الله )))



وضعت هذا الموضوع في ذاك القسم لأنه شبهة مني عليكم و ليس لي سؤال عندكم فأجيبوني برد عليّ و ليس بجواب لسؤال فقط فالطرح للحوار المتحظر و الثقافي و حتى لا تظنوا بي المكر   في سؤال  .


----------



## ElectericCurrent (26 يوليو 2012)

أهلا بك الاخ الكريم -   نطلب لك السلام الحقيقي النازل من السماء -من ملك السلام الحقيقي
سؤالك  تمت الاجابة عنه   عشرات المرات في منتدانا 
نتمنى منك التكرم بإستعمال البحث الالكترونى 
سؤالك المكرر ممكن أن يتعرض للحذف أو الغلق تبعا لما تقضي به قوانين المنتدى لسبب التكرار
تحياتى,


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (26 يوليو 2012)

*سؤال لحضرتك هو السيد المسيح كان بيتكلم عربي علشان يقول بالعربي انا الله ؟!!  ولا كله عند العرب صابون 
*​


----------



## علي المسلم (26 يوليو 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> أهلا بك الاخ الكريم -   نطلب لك السلام الحقيقي النازل من السماء -من ملك السلام الحقيقي
> سؤالك  تمت الاجابة عنه   عشرات المرات في منتدانا
> نتمنى منك التكرم بإستعمال البحث الالكترونى
> سؤالك المكرر ممكن أن يتعرض للحذف أو الغلق تبعا لما تقضي به قوانين المنتدى لسبب التكرار
> تحياتى,



شكراً للتنبيه ذكرت في الحديث أن هذا بداية نقاش زميلي و ليس سؤال فلو لا اني اعرفه لطرحته في منتدى الأسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية شكراً لك على التنبيه مرة اخرى ارجو سماع الجواب من حضرتك .


----------



## علي المسلم (26 يوليو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *سؤال لحضرتك هو السيد المسيح كان بيتكلم عربي علشان يقول بالعربي انا الله ؟!!  ولا كله عند العرب صابون
> *​



همم 
هو اذا تقصد بالصابون اهانة لي ارجو اعادة توجيهها 
الى المسلمون فقط كما الذي تري من مقصد كلامك فأنك الآن تهين العرب و انت عربي يا سريع البديهة و الا كيف افهم كلامك الآن 

شكراً لك اذا لم يكن يتحدث العربية كيف عرفته و آمنت به و هناك انجيل مترجم الى العربية في منتديات الكنيسة على ما اعتقد و اذا منزعج حضرتك يا زميل من هذا 
لا بأس 

السؤال نفسه بلغته الأم لكن مترجم رجاءً لأنني لا اعرف الا العربية و الانجليزية 

بيني و بينك نصيحة شخصية هذا نقاش كيف تريد مني أن أؤمن ان يسوع خلقني و هو لا يتكلم العربية ؟  
ارجو أجابتي و أن يكون المجيب يعرف انه سيدخل مناقشة معي فأنا اعرف الجواب تقريباً و لو كنت لا أعرفه لطرحته في منتدى الأجوبة و الأسئلة المسيحية


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

> هل قال يسوع في الأنجيل  انا الله


لأ يا عزيزى المسيح أعلن عن إلوهيته , لكنه لم يقل لفظ " انا الله "
من جهة انه ليس هو إله الإسلام المُسمى بالله و له 98 اسم آخر و لكنه  هو " يهوّه " هذا هو اسم إلهنا
و من جهة أًخرى ان اللفظ كلفظ غير موجود و لكن كمعنى موجود بعدّة طرق
ثم يحضر ههنا سؤال و هو , ما هو الإعلان الذى به يُعلن المسيح عن لاهوته ؟ هل هو بالقول , أم بالفعل , أم بالاثننين ؟


> انني الله فاعبدوني , انا الله اعبدونني


و يحضر ههنا سؤال آخر , ما مفهومك للعبادة فى المسيحية ؟
و هل لو أعلن انه هو الله , أليس بهذا يُعلن أنه المعبود ؟ أو انه هو المُستحق العبادة ؟
إذاً فلو كان أعلن أنه هو الله , فبهذا هو طلب العبادة , مش هنكتر اسئلة و خلاص يعنى !!



> اذا ذكر هل ممكن نص من الأنجيل


نبقى نشوف موضوع النصوص بعد لما تجاول على اسئلتى



> اذا لم يذكر في الأنجيل فما الذي يجعلكم تعتقدون انه
> هو آله و ليس بشر و من اين الأعتقاد في نص من آيات الأنجيل ((( أعني ما هي  الآيات التي في بيانها تعتقدون ان يسوع آله و ليس بشر يدعو لعبادة الله )))


نحن نؤمن أن المسيح بشر و فى نفس الوقت هو الله , المسيح إله و انسان فى نفس الوقت
و كونه هو الله فهذا لا ينفى انه يدعو لعبادة الله الذى هو هو !!


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> لأ يا عزيزى المسيح أعلن عن إلوهيته , لكنه لم يقل لفظ " انا الله "
> من جهة انه ليس هو إله الإسلام المُسمى بالله و له 98 اسم آخر و لكنه  هو " يهوّه " هذا هو اسم إلهنا
> و من جهة أًخرى ان اللفظ كلفظ غير موجود و لكن كمعنى موجود بعدّة طرق
> ثم يحضر ههنا سؤال و هو , ما هو الإعلان الذى به يُعلن المسيح عن لاهوته ؟ هل هو بالقول , أم بالفعل , أم بالاثننين ؟
> ...




شكراً للمرور 
تفكيرك راح بعيد ببعيد عن المنطق
اولاً الله او اي اسم المقصود الذي خلق الكون آلهك 

ثانياً : يسوع ليس الله المسلمين اذاً من خلق المسلمين و كيف تدعو المسلمين لعبادته اذا لم يخلقهم

ثالثاً : المقصود مني بالعبادة  الآمان بالوهيته اي انه الله ( الأب ) او اي اسم يدل على الباري 

رابعاً : سألتك انه اذا لم يكن موجود نصناً اي نجده معنى

خامساً  : لكي لا تدور في دائرة مفرغة ابسط السؤال ما الذي يجعلكم تعتقدون ان يسوع هو آله 

و أخيراً و ليس آخراً المسلمون يعبدون الرب الذي خلق كل شيء و بعث جميع الأنبياء و المرسلين و أنزل جميع الكتب  *أجعل هذا خارج الحوار*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> همم
> هو اذا تقصد بالصابون اهانة لي ارجو اعادة توجيهها
> الى المسلمون فقط كما الذي تري من مقصد كلامك فأنك الآن تهين العرب و انت عربي يا سريع البديهة و الا كيف افهم كلامك الآن



كله عند العرب صابون دا مثل  علي عدم الفهم وكله بيمشي 
لم اقصد بيه الاهان لك
ثانيا انا مش عربي انا مصري وهذا لا يقلل من قيمه العرب 




> شكراً لك اذا لم يكن يتحدث العربية كيف عرفته و آمنت به و هناك انجيل مترجم  الى العربية في منتديات الكنيسة على ما اعتقد و اذا منزعج حضرتك يا زميل  من هذا
> لا بأس


اخي بلاش اسلوب المسلمين وانت بتسال
السيد المسيح لم يتكلم العربية
وانت تسال علي لفظ عربي ؟!!
 



> السؤال نفسه بلغته الأم لكن مترجم رجاءً لأنني لا اعرف الا العربية و الانجليزية


اذن تسال علي المفهوم وليس علي الكلمة الحرفيه بالعربي 
 



> بيني و بينك نصيحة شخصية هذا نقاش كيف تريد مني أن أؤمن ان يسوع خلقني و هو لا يتكلم العربية ؟


تؤمن بيه من خلاص رسالته وتعاليمه ونبؤات المذكور عنه في التوراة وحياته وكل شي ولا لازم يتكلم عربي علشان تؤمن بيه ؟!!




> ارجو أجابتي و أن يكون المجيب يعرف انه سيدخل مناقشة معي فأنا اعرف الجواب  تقريباً و لو كنت لا أعرفه لطرحته في منتدى الأجوبة و الأسئلة المسيحية


طول ما انت عارف اتكلم علي طول وبلاش اسلوب الملسمين في الخبث


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

> تفكيرك راح بعيد ببعيد عن المنطق


تفكيرى بعيد عن المنطق ؟
مظنش انها حصلت !!
 يمكن راح بعيد عن قصدك لكن مش عن المنطق



> اولاً الله او اي اسم المقصود الذي خلق الكون آلهك


ماشى جميل



> ثانياً : يسوع ليس الله المسلمين اذاً من خلق المسلمين و كيف تدعو المسلمين لعبادته اذا لم يخلقهم


انا مقلتش إله المسلميين !!
لكننى اؤمن انه هو الخالق الذى خلق المسلميين



> ثالثاً : المقصود مني بالعبادة  الآمان بالوهيته اي انه الله ( الأب ) او اي اسم يدل على الباري


من جهة انه هو الله فهو الله , من جهة أنه هو الآب فهو ليس الآب



> رابعاً : سألتك انه اذا لم يكن موجود نصناً اي نجده معنى


موجود نص و موجود معنى



> خامساً  : لكي لا تدور في دائرة مفرغة ابسط السؤال ما الذي يجعلكم تعتقدون ان يسوع هو آله


منها إعلاناته لنا عن إلوهيته فى الكتاب المقدس



> و أخيراً و ليس آخراً المسلمون يعبدون الرب الذي خلق كل شيء و بعث جميع  الأنبياء و المرسلين و أنزل جميع الكتب  *أجعل هذا خارج الحوار*


المسلم يعبد اليعبده , دا ميخصنيش فى حاجة ..


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

ثم انه مطلوب الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة :

1 - ما هو الإعلان الذى به يُعلن المسيح عن لاهوته ؟ هل هو بالقول , أم بالفعل , أم بالاثننين ؟

2 - هل لو أعلن انه هو الله , أليس بهذا يُعلن أنه المعبود ؟ أو انه هو المُستحق العبادة ؟


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> موجود نص و موجود معنى
> 
> 
> منها إعلاناته لنا عن إلوهيته فى الكتاب المقدس
> ...



موجود نص من الأنجيل اعطني أياه هو و المعنى

اعلانته اين هي اعني اياها

و انت اعبد ما تعبد ( لا اعبد ما تعبدون لك دينكم و لي دينِ) أخبرتك ما الذي يجعلكم تعتقدون انه آله . 
و لم أسئلك لماذا تعتقدون 
حتى تجيبني بسبب اعلاناته

ليس من الجيد طرح اكثر سؤال تحت عنوان واحد انا حتى لم أقرأ سؤالك لأن السؤال لا يجاب بسؤال


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

> ليس من الجيد طرح اكثر سؤال تحت عنوان واحد انا حتى لم أقرأ سؤالك لأن السؤال لا يجاب بسؤال


لو جاى بسؤال و جواب و خلاص فإذاً انا المفترض إنى بتكلم مع واحد فاهم كويس و عارف الاجابة على ما اسأل , لكن لا يوجد من يفهم المسيحية و يسأل بهذه الطريقة و فأنا بمشى معاك على الطريق , عشان نوصل للصح

مش عند و خلاص هو , فجاوبنى و هكمل معاك و اجيبلك نصوص و كل حاجة

مش هتكمل , يبقى انا بكلم واحد فاهم و ندخل فى الحوار على طول , لكن الحوار ليس للفهم , الحوار يعنى انا بكلم واحد فاهم ..


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> لو جاى بسؤال و جواب و خلاص فإذاً انا المفترض إنى بتكلم مع واحد فاهم كويس و عارف الاجابة على ما اسأل , لكن لا يوجد من يفهم المسيحية و يسأل بهذه الطريقة و فأنا بمشى معاك على الطريق , عشان نوصل للصح
> 
> مش عند و خلاص هو , فجاوبنى و هكمل معاك و اجيبلك نصوص و كل حاجة
> 
> مش هتكمل , يبقى انا بكلم واحد فاهم و ندخل فى الحوار على طول , لكن الحوار ليس للفهم , الحوار يعنى انا بكلم واحد فاهم ..




هناك غرابة في كلامك انا عندما اتكلم مع شخص غير مسلم لا اقول له انا لا أتكلم مع شخص لا يفهم الأسلام لأن هو بنظري لو كان فاهم الأسلام لما حاورني اصلاً .

حسناً لا بأس 
اطرح اسئلتك لأجيب عنها .


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

تفضل *10*


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> ثم انه مطلوب الاجابة على هذه الاسئلة :
> 
> 1 - ما هو الإعلان الذى به يُعلن المسيح عن لاهوته ؟ هل هو بالقول , أم بالفعل , أم بالاثننين ؟
> 
> 2 - هل لو أعلن انه هو الله , أليس بهذا يُعلن أنه المعبود ؟ أو انه هو المُستحق العبادة ؟



1-  قول او فعل لكن اريد القول اولاً لأنه يمكن تفسير الفعل لعدة تفاسير و عدة معاني حسب الناظر و على أية حال لا يفيدنا ذلك لأننا لم نرى الفعل بل سمعناه و بين العين و الأذن أربع أصابع لكن سنتطرق اليه لاحقاً 

2- نعم يعلن انه المستحق للعبادة و هو المعبود , لكن ليس كل من يعلن انه الله مستحق للعبادة . فهناك شروط أقصد أن كثير من الكذابين ادعو الألوهية و من بينهم فرعون لكن هذا الشطر لا يهمنا مطلقاً  المهم الأول


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> 1-  قول او فعل لكن اريد القول اولاً لأنه يمكن تفسير الفعل لعدة تفاسير و عدة معاني حسب الناظر و على أية حال لا يفيدنا ذلك لأننا لم نرى الفعل بل سمعناه و بين العين و الأذن أربع أصابع لكن سنتطرق اليه لاحقاً
> 
> 2- نعم يعلن انه المستحق للعبادة و هو المعبود , لكن ليس كل من يعلن انه الله مستحق للعبادة . فهناك شروط أقصد أن كثير من الكذابين ادعو الألوهية و من بينهم فرعون لكن هذا الشطر لا يهمنا مطلقاً  المهم الأول


طبقاً للاجابتين دول , فأى مكان يُعلن فيه المسيح عن لاهوته فهو يُجيب على سؤالك كاملاً " بعد تصحيح مفهوم السؤال بالطبع " تمام ؟

أعذرنى سأستكمل معك غداً


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> طبقاً للاجابتين دول , فأى مكان يُعلن فيه المسيح عن لاهوته فهو يُجيب على سؤالك كاملاً " بعد تصحيح مفهوم السؤال بالطبع " تمام ؟
> 
> أعذرنى سأستكمل معك غداً



السؤال صحيح و لم يعترض احد غيرك عليه و على صحته و احب انوه لك ان السؤال كان عام و انت طلبت تخصيصه  عموماً أتركنا ن هذا الآن 

على راحتك انى تعود انا حاضر


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2012)

> قول او فعل لكن اريد القول اولاً لأنه يمكن تفسير الفعل  لعدة تفاسير و عدة معاني حسب الناظر و على أية حال لا يفيدنا ذلك لأننا لم  نرى الفعل بل سمعناه و بين العين و الأذن أربع أصابع لكن سنتطرق اليه  لاحقاً


*فى البدء كان الكلمة وكان الكلمة الله

عندك اعتراض؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *فى البدء كان الكلمة وكان الكلمة الله
> 
> عندك اعتراض؟؟؟؟؟؟
> *



على مهلك على مهل على مهل على مهل 
ماذا أنت فاعلٌ 
ما هذا هلا وضحت ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2012)

*نص من الانجيل الشريف المكتوب بروح الله بيعلن لنا ان يسوع هو الكلمة والكلمة هو الله

عندك اعتراض؟
*


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *نص من الانجيل الشريف المكتوب بروح الله بيعلن لنا ان يسوع هو الكلمة والكلمة هو الله
> 
> عندك اعتراض؟
> *



أين النص !


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> أين النص !


ما هو وضعه لك !!

Joh 1:1  في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> ما هو وضعه لك !!
> 
> Joh 1:1  في البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله.



و ما علاقة هذا بالأمر من هو الذي كان و تفغسير الآية عند صاحب العقل تعني أن الكلمة " الله " يعني لفظ  الجلالة " الله " هذه الكلمة من أربع حروف كانت الكلة هي الله ما هو كل المرسلين كانوا يدعون الى الله شنو بيش يفيدنا هذا ثم من المتكلم هنا هل هذه قصة عن شخص أم لا أدريي لكن لو اعدت هذا النص و كررته نفسي الف مرة لا أجد أن يسوع هو من قال ذلك لانه لا يتحدث أحد عن نفسه بصيغة غائب و هذا اذا لم يراد به كلام الله من قاله أعني هناك أربع أناجيل كل أنجيل عليه أسم مؤلف و لا نميز بين كلام الله و كلام عيسى عليه السلام و كلام المؤلف و من الواضح ان هذا ليس كلام لا الله و لا يسوع ابن مريم 

حسناً لا بأس نفرض هذا كلام يسوع خلينا نفحصه هيا اخبرني الى أين يوصلنا هذا ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (27 يوليو 2012)

*حد فاهم حاجة؟
*


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *حد فاهم حاجة؟
> *



لا صدقني ما احد فهم حاجة من الذي تقول و لا اح فهم شنو علاقة الآية بالموضوع 
حضرتك ممكن شرح كامل حتى نفهم ماذا تريد ان توصل بهذه الآية


----------



## تيمو (27 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> حسناً لا بأس نفرض هذا كلام يسوع خلينا نفحصه هيا اخبرني الى أين يوصلنا هذا ؟



يوصلنا إلى أن الكلمة هو الله ...


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> يوصلنا إلى أن الكلمة هو الله ...



و أنا شنو علاقتي بالكلمة 

رجاءً يوجد مسيحي يشرحلي ليش تعتقدون أن المسيح هو الله و يفهمني عدل


----------



## تيمو (27 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> و أنا شنو علاقتي بالكلمة
> 
> رجاءً يوجد مسيحي يشرحلي ليش تعتقدون أن المسيح هو الله و يفهمني عدل



لأن المسيح هو الكلمة ... لماذا لا تقرأ انجيل يوحنا الإصحاح الأول ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

> رجاءً يوجد مسيحي يشرحلي ليش تعتقدون أن المسيح هو الله و يفهمني عدل


جبنالك شهادة القديس يوحنا الموحى إليه من الروح القدس " روح الله " ان الكلمة هو الله , و نعرف ان المسيح هو كلمة الله
وللا انت عايز شهادة المسيح فى فترة التجسد ؟


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> جبنالك شهادة القديس يوحنا الموحى إليه من الروح القدس " روح الله " ان الكلمة هو الله , و نعرف ان المسيح هو كلمة الله
> وللا انت عايز شهادة المسيح فى فترة التجسد ؟



لحظة لحظة تقصد ان الأية لست كلام يسوع و لا كلام الله بل هي كلام يحونا 
حتى ان شهادته مفسرة حسب علمه لست بالظبط و التمام و لا تعطي ما يراد لكن لنحسبها شهادة لصالحكم 
أنا الآن لو جلبت لكم تفسير آية من القرآن الكريم ترفضوها و تريدون الكلام نصاً 
انا اقول لك لا بأس اعطني تفسير آية من كلام يسوع انه يعلن نفسه الله تجلب لي شهادة شخص آخر


----------



## تيمو (27 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> لحظة لحظة تقصد ان الأية لست كلام يسوع و لا كلام الله بل هي كلام يحونا



*لا يا علي هذا النص من الانجيل المكتوب بوحي من روح الله ... لذلك قلنا لك : المسيح هو الكلمة والكلمة هو الله ... لذلك أتمنى أن لا تتهرّب إلى أمور فرعية ، عندك اعتراض على هذا النص ؟ تفضّل احكيه ..*


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

> لحظة لحظة تقصد ان الأية لست كلام يسوع و لا كلام الله بل هي كلام يحونا


كلامى واضح , كلام يوحنا بالوحى الإلهى



> حتى ان شهادته مفسرة حسب علمه لست بالظبط و التمام و لا تعطي ما يراد لكن لنحسبها شهادة لصالحكم


لأ قل لى انت فاهمه ازاى ؟



> نا الآن لو جلبت لكم تفسير آية من القرآن الكريم ترفضوها و تريدون الكلام نصاً


و انا جايبلك نصوص من الكتاب المقدس , مالك متضايق ليه ؟



> انا اقول لك لا بأس اعطني تفسير آية من كلام يسوع انه يعلن نفسه الله تجلب لي شهادة شخص آخر


اذا كان يوحنا تكلم بوحى الله و اعلن ان المسيح هو الله , فإذاً المسيح هو الله المُعلن ليوحنا

و بسألك تانى " هل انت عايز شهادة المسيح فى فترة الاخلاء ؟ فى فترة التجسد ؟ "


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> كلامى واضح , كلام يوحنا بالوحى الإلهى
> 
> 
> لأ قل لى انت فاهمه ازاى ؟
> ...



عندما بحثت عن المسيحية فاجأني جداً أنكم تعبدون نبيكم 
و الآن يفاجأني ان الأنجيل ليس كلام الله و لا يسوع
عيسى بن مريم 


زميلي هل انت تفهم قصدي اعطني اعلان نص تفسير آية ايي شيء أن يسوع فيها يعلن نفسه آله و لا اريد احد غير ذلك يعلن انه يسوع المسيح كذا و كذا
انا اعلم ان يسوع المسيح بن مريم دعى الى توحيد الله و ان كنتم لكم رأي آخر هاتو برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين و اردفونا بالتي تقول ان عيسى قال ان الله فعلاً قولاً خطاباً عن نفسه هو .


----------



## تيمو (27 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> عندما بحثت عن المسيحية فاجأني جداً أنكم تعبدون نبيكم
> و الآن يفاجأني ان الأنجيل ليس كلام الله و لا يسوع
> عيسى بن مريم
> 
> ...





*الكلمة هو الله ...*




.


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

> عندما بحثت عن المسيحية فاجأني جداً أنكم تعبدون نبيكم


احنا معندناش نبى واحد احنا عندنا كتير , عندنا موسى و اشعياء و دانيال و حزقيال و داود و سلميان .. الخ .. و فى العهد الجديد فى يوحنا المعمدان تنبأ و القديس يوحنا اللاهوتى تنبأ و المسيح تنبأ , فتقصد انهى واحد ؟



> و الآن يفاجأني ان الأنجيل ليس كلام الله و لا يسوع
> عيسى بن مريم


سيبك من الانجيل كلام مين دلوقتى , لإن الوحى فى المسيحية يختلف كلياً عن الوحى فى الاسلام و مواضيع أخرى



> زميلي هل انت تفهم قصدي اعطني اعلان نص تفسير آية ايي شيء  أن يسوع فيها يعلن نفسه آله و لا اريد احد غير ذلك يعلن انه يسوع المسيح  كذا و كذا


طيب اعتذر استاذ *apostle.paul* انا همشى معاه بحسب الهو فاهمه



> انا اعلم ان يسوع المسيح بن مريم دعى الى توحيد الله و ان  كنتم لكم رأي آخر هاتو برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين و اردفونا بالتي تقول ان  عيسى قال ان الله فعلاً قولاً خطاباً عن نفسه هو .


تانى هنهيد الكلام على الفاضى ؟ مش سألتك عايز بالقول وللا بالفعل قلت لى كدا بالحرف :


> قول او فعل لكن اريد القول اولاً


و ما علينا لو عايز القول هديهولك اتفضل :

عندك نص يوحنا 10 : 30 بيقول :
أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ

علماً بأن حوار انا و الآب واحد تم فتحه مع ياسر الجندى و هذا هو الموضوع : حوار حول لاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح

فياريت تقرأ الحوار اسهل بدل تضيع الوقت ..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يوليو 2012)

*الأخ على المسلم شنو تبغى أكثر من شهادة الوحى الإلهى فى الكتاب المقدس أن المسيح هو الله؟
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الأخ على المسلم شنو تبغى أكثر من شهادة الوحى الإلهى فى الكتاب المقدس أن المسيح هو الله؟
> *


هو يبغى الهو حافظه و بس


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

MeToo قال:


> *الكلمة هو الله ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الكلمة هي : الله 
العبارة هي : الله واحد 
الجملة هي : انا أعبد الله الواحد 

شنو دخل الكلمة 
هداكم الله زميلي 
اريد أي شيء صادر من يسوع في فترة التجسد او أيما تسمونه حتى اقتنع لماذا تعبدون يسوع  و ليس شهادة شخص الشهادة يحتفظ بها كل شخص لنفسه في للأثبات اذا طلبها أحد أنا اقبل الشهادة لو ذكر يسوع انه الله ثم تأتوني بشهادة يحونا على على ذلك للتثبيت و لا أريد أعتقاد أحد كل شخص يعتقد أنه الصح 

على سبيل المثال هناك أشخاص ليسوا لهم عقل أفضل حال من عقل المجنون و لهم قلوب من الحجارة أو الحجارة افضل منهم لا يفقهون شيئاً يقولون أن الأمام علي عليه السلام و العياذ بالله منهم هو الله و يعبدونه و دليلهم بلاغته حتى أمر الأمام بقتلهم أن لم ينتهوا و لم ينتهوا حتى بعد وفاته هل يجوز لي أن آتيك بشهادة هؤلاء و أقول لك ان علي " عليه السلام " يستحق العبادة و هو عبد الله و ولي المؤمنين به فكيف لي أن أجعله معبوداً ؟

أرجو أن تكون قد فهمت لماذا ارفض الشهادة من شخص


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

*علي المسلم* انت بتضيع وقت وللا انا بيتهيألى ؟ مش جبتلك الانت عايزه هنا : *35*


----------



## تيمو (27 يوليو 2012)

> ليس شهادة شخص الشهادة



ومن قال أنها شهادة شخص؟ هذا كلام الإنجيل الموحى من روح الله ، والذي يقول أن المسيح هو الله ... لذلك الإنجيل نفسه يشهد أن المسيح هو الله ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يوليو 2012)

*الأخ على المسلم لا معنى لعبارتك التى تحاول أن تلوى بها عنق النص لأن مامعنى الكلمة هو الله بقولك أنهاالحروف الأربعة للفظ الجلاله.
الكتاب ذاته يفسر أن الكلمه يقصد به 
John 1:3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.
فهو إذن الخالق ثم نجده يقول
John 1:9 كَانَ النُّورُ الْحَقِيقِيُّ الَّذِي يُنِيرُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ آتِيًا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ.
John 1:10 كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.
John 1:11 إِلَى خَاصَّتِهِ جَاءَ، وَخَاصَّتُهُ لَمْ تَقْبَلْهُ.
فالكلام واضح أن هذا الخالق تجسد وأتى إلى العالم ولكن خاصته (اليهود)لم تقبله


*


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *الأخ على المسلم لا معنى لعبارتك التى تحاول أن تلوى بها عنق النص لأن مامعنى الكلمة هو الله بقولك أنهاالحروف الأربعة للفظ الجلاله.
> الكتاب ذاته يفسر أن الكلمه يقصد به
> John 1:3 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.
> فهو إذن الخالق ثم نجده يقول
> ...



نسيت هذه
كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا.

مما يبدو أنه ليس حتى كلام يحونا نفسه بل كلام أحد غيره و الدليل يتحدث المتكلم عن يحونا بصيغة الغائب
يبدو أنك لا تفهم دعني 
أبسطها 
لك أُستخدمت في النصوص السابقة كلمة  "" كان "  و كان تستخدم في التاريخ و الحديث عن غائب او قصة و أنا لا اريد ذلك و لا أريد كلام أي أحد أريد *كلام عيسى نفسه *_يقول (( أنا الله )) _نصاً او غير نص يعطي نفس المعنى


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

*علي المسلم* لأخر مرة بقولهالك جبتهالك فى المشاركة دى : *35*

اذا لم يتم الرد , فالموضوع رايح ان شاء الله ليد المشرف و إلى الحذف ..


----------



## Toni_Thaer (27 يوليو 2012)

*" أنا   والآب  واحد" (يو10: 30).*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يوليو 2012)

*



نسيت هذه
كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا.

مما يبدو أنه ليس حتى كلام يحونا نفسه بل كلام أحد غيره

أنقر للتوسيع...

+بص ياحبيبى لى سؤال بسيط هل حضرتك قريت الكتاب المقدس أصلا قبل كده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
+لو قريته كنت هتعرف مين هو يوحنا المقصود هنا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
+خلى بالك أنت هنا مش بتسأل إنت هنا بتناقش وواضح إن مستواك صفر روح إتعلم يابابا وبعدها تعالى ناقش.
*


----------



## تيمو (27 يوليو 2012)

علي المسلم قال:


> نسيت هذه
> كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مُرْسَلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ اسْمُهُ يُوحَنَّا.
> 
> مما يبدو أنه ليس حتى كلام يحونا نفسه بل كلام أحد غيره و الدليل يتحدث المتكلم عن يحونا بصيغة الغائب
> ...



*الإنجيل هو كلام الله ، وهو يشهد على أن المسيح هو الله ، لذلك هو ليس كلام أي أحد بل كلام الله ...

ما مشكلتك مع النص؟ المسيح هو الله ، لذلك إن كان عندك إعتراض على هذا النص فلتتفضل وتقول ما وجه الإعتراض على كلام الإنجيل المكتوب بوحي من روح الله ... *


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> *علي المسلم* لأخر مرة بقولهالك جبتهالك فى المشاركة دى : *35*
> 
> اذا لم يتم الرد , فالموضوع رايح ان شاء الله ليد المشرف و إلى الحذف ..



هو انت كبت لي أيه و أولت لي أيه  تعليقات على كلامي يعم بأولك كلام يسوع هو يسوع نفسه يقول أنا الله او اي نص بنفس المعنى 
يا زميل أنا جاهل و أنت العالم فهمني لي بتكتم علمك على الناس متبخلش فيه 

أنا الآن لو سألني في مواقعي مسيحي لماذا تعتقدون أن محمد نبي اقول له هذه احاديث محمد (( روحي له الفداء )) يقول انا بشر مثلكم و مرسل اليكم بشير و نذير أحاديث كثير ثم يسألني آية من القرآن أعطيه ثلاث آيات بحق بشرية محمد و انه رسول و نبي الأمة ثم يقول لي من المتحدث أقول له هذا كلام الله و الدليل ليس على القرآن أسم مؤلف و لا يتحدث عن أحد و يستخدم الضمير أنا و أشتقاقاته و حتى محمد لا يجوز له أن يضيف حرف او يحذف حرف بكتمانه و اذا فعل سيعاقبه الله .

و أنت لست حكماً أنا أسئل و أنت تجيب انت طرف في الحوار اذا كان لي عندك جواب أعطني أياه و اذا لم يكن لديك فلا حق لك بالحكم على موضوعي لو كان الأمر معكوساً و انت مسلم و انا مسيحي لحاججتك بهذه (( و أما السائل فلا تنهر ))


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

ما جبتلك !!
دا كلام يسوع المسيح نص يوحنا 10 : 30 بيقول :
أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ

المتكلم هنا المسيح و بيقول انه هو و الآب واحد , فى اسهل من كدا ؟


----------



## Toni_Thaer (27 يوليو 2012)

الاخ مفكر في انجيل كاتبو يسوع المسيح؟؟؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يوليو 2012)

*+على المسلم
لو كان لديك أى سؤال حول المسيحيه فتوجه به إلى منتدى الأسئلة لأن قسم الرد على الشبهات حوارى بمعنى أن المشارك به يجب أن يكون لديه معرفه بما يناقش فيه وليس صفر اليدين.
++أعضاء المنتدى الرجاء الوقوف عند هذا الحد حتى لا يتعرض أحد للعقوبه لكسر قوانين المنتدى.

*


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

Abdel Messih قال:


> ما جبتلك !!
> دا كلام يسوع المسيح نص يوحنا 10 : 30 بيقول :
> أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ
> 
> المتكلم هنا المسيح و بيقول انه هو و الآب واحد , فى اسهل من كدا ؟



نعم هداكم الله الآن هذا كلام يسوع صحيح أتفق معك اذا صدق ما تقولون فهذا كلام يسوع حسناً 

الآن هل لأن يسوع قال انا و الأب واحد تعتقدون أنه الله 
ما أدراني بتفسير الآية قال فمحمد أيضاً هو و الأب واحد 
كلنا و الأب واحد من نفس الطينة خلقنا الله ثم صورنا اي خلق أبانا ثم كاثرنا بالتناسل
أوصنا النبي محمد ( صلى الله عليه و اله و سلم ) بعدم التفاخر و التواضع 
و قال لنا كلكم و الأب واحد فقال (( كلكم لآدم و آدم من تراب ))


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يوليو 2012)

*إخوتى الأعضاء
على المسلم لايفرق بين الآب والأب
على المسلم لايفرق بين يوحنا الإنجيلى ويوحنا المعمدان
مع من تتحاورون إذن؟!!!!!!
هل هذا المستوى الضعيف والركيك يستحق المحاوره.

*


----------



## Abdel Messih (27 يوليو 2012)

تم وضع الموضوع فى صفحة *My Rock* و ربنا يستر


----------



## علي المسلم (27 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *+على المسلم
> لو كان لديك أى سؤال حول المسيحيه فتوجه به إلى منتدى الأسئلة لأن قسم الرد على الشبهات حوارى بمعنى أن المشارك به يجب أن يكون لديه معرفه بما يناقش فيه وليس صفر اليدين.
> ++أعضاء المنتدى الرجاء الوقوف عند هذا الحد حتى لا يتعرض أحد للعقوبه لكسر قوانين المنتدى.
> 
> *



شكراً للتنبيه زميلي سمعان لكنني قلت في بداية الوضوع لو أردت الأجابة مجردة لطرحته في منتدى الأسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية لكن أنا وضعت السؤال كباب لمناقشة شكراً للتنبيه مرة أخرى


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 يوليو 2012)

*+قرار صائب أخى على ومرحبا بك فى قسم الأسئله والأجوبه لتقديم الإجابه عما تريده.
+يمكنك أيضا إستخدام خاصية البحث فى المنتدى للوصول للمعرفة التى تريدها.
+يوجد بالمنتدى الكتاب المقدس والتفاسير المسيحيه يمكنك الإطلاع عليها لمعرفة من هو المسيح وماهى رسالته .
*


----------



## ++Narawas++ (27 يوليو 2012)

*سؤال مكرر بشكل كير يا أخي راجع المواضيع السابقة

الرد على شبهة أين قال يسوع أنا الله أعبدوني ؟
هل قال يسوع أنا الله أعبدوني ؟؟
هل أعلن يسوع ألوهيته ؟

*


----------



## My Rock (27 يوليو 2012)

يُغلق بسبب الخروج عن تخصص القسم وطرح اكثر من سؤال إضافة الى التشتيت المتواصل.


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يوليو 2012)

حزين على وقتكم الذي أضعتموه مع فاقد لأبجديات العلوم المسيحية مثل هذا..


----------

